# Wobbling Zipper Toy?



## Globes216 (Apr 9, 2020)

I only need 3 more recipes to complete all the bunny day items, the arch I saw you get from Zipper on day 12 of the event, the wand is from after creating the Zipper toy but for the Zipper toy I saw that you need to make 18 DIY Bunny day items... the problem is ive made 18 bunny day items but have not unlocked the recipe. Can someone help with this?


----------



## SweetSpark (Apr 9, 2020)

Spoiler



You get the recipe from Zipper after making the arch on Bunny Day.


----------



## Nefarious (Apr 9, 2020)

Zipper will give you the DIY when you talk to him as long as you've already crafted each furniture item. Arch, Toy, and Wand are all obtain on the 12th.


----------



## Globes216 (Apr 9, 2020)

Thank you both! I thought it would have been unlocked the same way as the outfits when you collect the eggs for them!


----------

